# crumble 7 months



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

]Just a few photos of Crumble at 7 months old






,


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Aww really nice picture  Crumble is very fluffy!


----------



## karen55 (Jan 14, 2012)

Just gorgeous.x


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks she has just come back from the groomers has come back very fluffy


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Aaah Crumble is gorgeous - love her name too


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh how cute ... loving Crumble  

More pic please .. what a little darling xxx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Looking very lovely after her groom


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

She is adorable!


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

Before going to groomers






,


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Great to see a post from you Andy, Crumble is gorgeous!!! xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Crumble is really cute!


----------



## maplegum (Mar 10, 2011)

Awww Crumble, you are adorable. I love all of her hair, she looks like she would give good cuddles.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh she's growing up Andy and looks much the young lady, she's a beauty x


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks karen good to see you back on ,hows your 2 ?


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Great pics thanks dx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Crumble looks delicious! She has a really lovely coat and looks very cuddly!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Fine thankyou... enjoying this milder weather x


----------



## Viv (Nov 18, 2011)

What a little darling.

I bet she smelt gorgeous, I love that straight from the groomers feel & smell !!!!
Vivienne.x


----------

